# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Implanting RFID, habrahabr.ru, Russia

## Airicist

"Американский фрик предлагает наборы для вживления RFID-чипа под кожу"

October 1, 2012

"RFID имплантация — результаты через 7 месяцев"

June 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Саша Дохтур

Published on Oct 28, 2012




> Amal RFID Implantation

----------

